# ماكينتي الجديدة



## خالد الاقرع (29 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم

اخوتي قمت والحمد لله بصناعة ماكينة جديدة cnc 
وهذه اعملها
وهذا مقطع فيديو لها

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO0AAYr-WVo​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (29 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله تبارك الله رائعه يا استاذ خالد ربنا يبارك لك فيها


----------



## همام الشام (29 يونيو 2011)

ماشاء الله


----------



## FinalSpeed (29 يونيو 2011)

الله ينور بس ممكن نعرف اية الديفرات المستخدمة


----------



## خالد الاقرع (1 يوليو 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله رائعه يا استاذ خالد ربنا يبارك لك فيها



الله يبارك فيك اخي طارق



همام الشام قال:


> ماشاء الله



شكرا على مرورك اخي العزيز



finalspeed قال:


> الله ينور بس ممكن نعرف اية الديفرات المستخدمة




وعليك اخي العزيز
الديفرات لقد عملت له صندوق حديد على شكل خزانة ولم يظهر
اذا احببت اضع لك صورة لها


----------



## محمد -الهوارى (1 يوليو 2011)

الله ينور عليك زى الفل


----------



## FinalSpeed (1 يوليو 2011)

ياريت تضع صورة للديفرات اذا امكن


----------



## خالد الاقرع (1 يوليو 2011)

محمد -الهوارى قال:


> الله ينور عليك زى الفل




بارك الله فيك يا اخي


finalspeed قال:


> ياريت تضع صورة للديفرات اذا امكن




ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد الاقرع (2 يوليو 2011)

صورة الدرايفير بالمرفقات


----------



## م عيد مفتاح (2 يوليو 2011)

ماشاء الله بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد الاقرع (2 يوليو 2011)

حياك الله اخي الكريم


----------

